# Diamond State BBQ Championship Results (cont)



## hawgheaven (Oct 22, 2007)

And for you motorheads, they also had a car show in pit lane... a nice surprize...

Debi, I got a Hawk for ya'...


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks  ...  for the results and great cars.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 23, 2007)

That's beautiful Phil! I love those things! Thank you for posting it!

Big Hugs!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 23, 2007)

wow phil- greatshots. i think the 1st 1 is a late 50's early 60's t-bird & pretty sure the 5th pic is a chrysler( pontiac) ??/ am i right ? oops dodge ? almost a 38 ford but something is throwing me off....


----------



## msmith (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice looking cars Hawg seeing them gets the blood pumping.


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 24, 2007)

1st one is a Studebaker Hawk, 2nd is a '55 Plymouth, 3rd is a '57 (I think the year is right) Dodge, 4th is a Ford and the last one is... are you ready for this... a Hudson Terraplane!


----------

